# Heres A Fun Fact I Stole Off Pbusardos Facebook



## Stroodlepuff (21/2/14)

"Can you vape a Big Mac? Looks like they'll have to ban these too! 
Thanks for the heads up Eric Roule. I think we know PG is in a lot of things we use on a day to day basis. However, I'll play devil's advocate and say we really don't know about it's effect as a inhalant and at the levels we use it. So further testing is still very much warranted. Although we certainly did breath a LOT of stuff from that fog machine in our day... and we're still here!" 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...47138554114.2023595.1097066038&type=1&theater


----------



## Hein510 (9/3/14)

There's PG in Detol hand sanitizer also!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/14)

And in what they make you inhale if you get pneumonia

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (9/3/14)

If we start looking into what is in food now a days is actually a scary thing. Anything goes in there . And unfortunately ( dont get me wrong here because i moved to sa because i love everything about it) in africa they are using us a guinea pigs for testing ogm etc etc .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

